# Probleme avec les applications sur Ipod Touch



## coco777 (24 Décembre 2008)

Salut salut! 

J'ai un ipod touch 2G sur lequel j'ai installé plusieurs apps.Mais sur toutes les apps, il est ecrit en dessous "chargement", sans que rien ne change. 

C'est très frustrant! aidez moi svp! 

Merci


----------



## coco777 (24 Décembre 2008)

du nouveau: maintenant, sous toutes les applications (8 en tout) est ecrit "en attente".


Help


----------



## les_innommables66 (24 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,

Es-tu bien connecté à un réseau wifi ?
Es-tu bien connecté via l'appstore ? (ton user et ton mot de passe pour ton compte iTunes)
Essaie de redémarrer ton ipod touch (appui prolongé sur les deux boutons) puis de te reconnecter wifi, puis de retourner dans l'appstore,

Cordialement,

Nicolas


----------



## coco777 (24 Décembre 2008)

Salut Nicolas.


J'ai redemarré l'itouch pour constater que toutes mes apps avaient disparu.En revanche, elles marchent maintenant que je les reinstalle.


Merci encore!


----------



## spikesam (20 Février 2010)

si sa fait sa ses sois que, ta une petite connection wi-fi ou uassinon c'eat que t'a pri des jeux qui sont vraiment long a télécharger


----------

